# Ti22 | Imola red e46 M3



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Another 1 day enhance and correct detail from a couple of weeks ago. This M3 was low mileage but still had more than its fair share of swirls, and had had the front end painted but needed the rest of the car borught back to match the new paint.

Most of the correction was done with Menzerna S100, then refined with Megs 205, paint prepared for wax with SV cleaner fluid then a coat of swissvax onyx.

Some before shots (after the normal 2 bucket foam and wash procedure)




























some 50/50's (after claying & paint depth measurement)























































finished shots inside (After onyx, autobahn on the wheels, glass cleaned, tyres dressed etc etc!)














































finally, due to a little morning sun before I delivered it back to the client some outside shots in the light! (spring's coming!)























































Many thanks for looking, questions/ comments welcome!

James


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

lovely!!


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Cracking job there James.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Another great job fella :thumb:

Anthony
www.detailstudio.co.uk


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Top work matey, love that colour E46


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Imola is a great colour and you've really made the most of it in a short time!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

i lav a red bmw i do 

Good job.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Reminds me of my old one  

Great work, Imola Red is awesome


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job,nice colour...


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice, the E46 looks stunning in red imo, don't see a great deal of them around though!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks gorgeous


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

10 out of 10 for that mate :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice car. really like that colour on the m3


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely stuff! Been looking at a few of these myself! And in that particular colour (more so, now I know how well it could be brought up!).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Amazing turnaround n that one, love the 50/50 shots

The shine on that is absolutely stunning

Thanks
Chris


----------



## LLH (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great, I had the identical car up until 4 months ago, seeing the pics of this one looking good makes me want it back !!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice work again butty


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Nice work again butty


Cheers Nick!


----------

